# Touched up store bought



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

My friends gave me this because she didn't make last yrs party..
It was all the yellowy color and I just added some floor adhesive and then dirt, ground brick and ash from fire pit . I rather like him now ..wish I would have ahd a before pic


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That looks great! Nice job.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That thing is great! Nice use of natural materials to creep it up!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool, it looks fresh from the grave


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I was thinking the EXACT same thing that Tyler said! Love it!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Turned out very well indeed.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ooooooooooo i likey


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Man. Hope she doesn't show up this year either so we can see what you get next time


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks all..
simple but effective I think.
y too bad she didnt get me a few of these LOL


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Oohh, I saw something similar at Big Lots but passed it by, too cheesy. You made that look really good. I don't know why I never think to "improve" store bought stuff.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice!! he does look like he's getting up from a dirt nap! Perhaps a dark liquid stain or two...


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lovely! nice and creepy!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

You did a great job Lilly!! I have a whole lot full of dirt, think I'll have to try this!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Lilly


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

He looks horrible!! Great job!!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job Lilly!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks again 
now when they go on sale this yr. everyone go get one and toss it in the mud haha


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Very nice.I like it.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I love your creativity! This has inspired me to pick up cheap props in the after sales and doctor them up... witch doctor them, that is. hee hee


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

she's shweet! i love it when you take a store bought and make it "personal". They are always so much better!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks again guys
Hoping to see yours soon!


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

That looks super creepy!


----------

